
Show HN: Tool to help workers get the longest possible vacations - leonagano
https://stretchyourannualleave.com
======
wingerlang
Nice.

At my job we just get the public holidays added to our vacation days and we
can take them off on those days, if we want. I find this to work really well.

~~~
leonagano
Interesting! This tool can help those who don't know the exact dates they
would like to stay on vacation.

~~~
wingerlang
Yeah I mean it's definitely a cool idea (and) implementation

